# The Horns Make #1



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Folks:

Just in case I have forgotten to post this information previously *The Horns are the #1 Seed in the NCAA Tournament!!!!*

Obviously the voters in the National Polls, who are obviously not nearly as astute as the NCAA folks, had the Horns ranked #4 or #5 in the "end of season" polls.

A regional tournament is commencing today at Disch-Faulk Field in Austin but I, unfortunately, will not be able to be present in order to watch the Horns defeat Army at 6 p.m. CST this afternoon.

TR

BTW: unfortunately this is the best which the folks in Austin can afford for a baseball stadium :lol: :lol: :lol:!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yeah.....but only for a minute...they will be # 8 shortly...
and i refuse to discuss OSU...........lol


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Horns 3 ~ Army 1

Boston College - 6:00 p.m. CST tonight



lohachata said:


> yeah.....but only for a minute...they will be # 8 shortly...
> and i refuse to discuss OSU...........lol


OSU: I remember now the OSU to which you are referring.

Was that not the team which went down to the Horns in the Fiesta Bowl on January 4th of this year. :lol: :lol: :lol:

TR


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Horns 3 ~ Boston College 2

Took 25 innings! This is the most innings ever played in a NCAA Division I game.

Austin Woods, the Horn's closer, pitched what would otherwise be a shutout in eleven innings during the middle of the game.

Next game is 6:00 p.m. CST today.

TR


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

25 innings!!!!!...................now that was one hell of a battle...especially with such a low score...


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

lohachata said:


> and i refuse to discuss OSU...........lol


Something must be wrong with electronic transmissions in Texas as the NCAA site is reporting that OSU scored 6 runs but Florida State scored *37 runs*.


Horns 14 ~ Army 10

The Horns next take on TCU in the SuperRegional at Austin.

TR


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Folks:

The first game with TCU (best two out of three series) is scheduled for 5:00 p.m. CST at Disch-Falk Field in Austin.

The game will be broadcast on ESPNU.

TR


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

lohachata said:


> yeah.....but only for a minute...they will be # 8 shortly...


Guess that I have missed something here but I believe that Horns are reported to play ASU in the 2nd round of the winner's bracket in the NCAA championship tournament at 6:00 p.m. CST today?

TR


----------

